# Where is Canon



## adhocphotographer (Sep 12, 2012)

Other companies are gearing up for Photokina... Pentax and Sony have unleashed a barrage of new stuff ready for next week. Nikon have their D600... We have what, some weak rumours.... At this stage I am starting to think Canon won't announce anything (i hope i am wrong)....


----------



## marekjoz (Sep 12, 2012)

It sounds like some panic


----------



## SwampYankee (Sep 12, 2012)

I think the D800 caught them flatfooted. They thought the Pixel wars were over. The market seems to think otherwise. Oh, and all reviews point to the D800 having those "quality" pixels. I suspect Canon may have had stuff to announce that was not going to be competitive with the competition, particularly with their new pricing policy (you will pay MORE!!). They have to regroup a bit and accelerate a few products. Thats also dangerous as both Nikon and Canon seemed to have slipped in the first run quality department (5D3 light leaks, S100 problems, D800 auto focus problems). Canon will have stuff soon enough but it looks like September will be light. I suspect they will be focusing on their lenses (pun intended)


----------



## Viggo (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't think Canon will release anything big here, they will showcase what they released three years ago, and is finally shipping :

The M-system will be a huge part of their stand, maybe a lens or two for that system. Maybe a firmware for either of the "new" dslrs.

What I would like to see is a big surprise announcement of the 35 L II now that the 24-70 is shipping. Maybe the new smaller flash. But nothing new body-wise I think. Top's a 70d.

I think they released quite a bit earlier this year so it's not like they haven't done anything for 3 years....


----------



## vlim (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes the prices of Canon's new lenses and bodies are rising at a very high level right now but i wonder if, beside their bodies, Nikon or Sony has the same level of quality on their new lenses ? the last example apparently is that new 24-70 L II which the quality looks amazing !

It might be a temptation to switch to a Nikon's body but will you found the same quality in their lenses (they're pretty expensive too) ? I'm not so sure...


----------



## lola (Sep 12, 2012)

adhocphotographer said:


> Other companies are gearing up for Photokina... Pentax and Sony have unleashed a barrage of new stuff ready for next week. Nikon have their D600... We have what, some weak rumours.... At this stage I am starting to think Canon won't announce anything (i hope i am wrong)....



"We" and "Canon" are totally different entities, unless you're a Canon employee, which I believe you're not.
Let Canon struggle with their failure/enjoy their success while you make the most of the upcoming show and enjoy the latest tech advancements in imaging.


----------



## powershot2012 (Sep 12, 2012)

The D800? Also the RX100, FZ200, RX1, and the list goes on.

Seems Canon is in catch-up mode.



SwampYankee said:


> I think the D800 caught them flatfooted. They thought the Pixel wars were over. The market seems to think otherwise. Oh, and all reviews point to the D800 having those "quality" pixels. I suspect Canon may have had stuff to announce that was not going to be competitive with the competition, particularly with their new pricing policy (you will pay MORE!!). They have to regroup a bit and accelerate a few products. Thats also dangerous as both Nikon and Canon seemed to have slipped in the first run quality department (5D3 light leaks, S100 problems, D800 auto focus problems). Canon will have stuff soon enough but it looks like September will be light. I suspect they will be focusing on their lenses (pun intended)


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 12, 2012)

lola said:


> "We" and "Canon" are totally different entities, unless you're a Canon employee, which I believe you're not.



Just to clarify, the "we" was referring to us on the forum/canon customers... and i am not a Canon employee! 

I wish i could enjoy the show, but i live a little too far away to go!


----------



## hyles (Sep 12, 2012)

Where is Canon? Easy

30-2, Shimomaruko 3-chome, Ohta-ku, Tokyo 146-8501, Japan

Diego


----------



## marekjoz (Sep 12, 2012)

hyles said:


> Where is Canon? Easy
> 
> 30-2, Shimomaruko 3-chome, Ohta-ku, Tokyo 146-8501, Japan
> 
> Diego



It's also here: www.canon.com and something in my backpack


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello Mr. Canon....when? make sure it works with current *L* lenses


----------



## dstppy (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm not seeing a D600:

http://imaging.nikon.com/lineup/dslr/index.htm


----------



## distant.star (Sep 12, 2012)

.
All does seem quiet on the Canon front. I'll give you that.

One thought is Apple. For the past few weeks, the media has been nothing but Apple iPhone -- all day every day. Since they're supposed to sell 10 million in the next couple of weeks, I guess such attention is warranted. I believe that commotion climaxes today with their announcement. Canon may have wanted that little tsunami to pass first.

Let's get a good night's sleep and see how things look in the morning.





adhocphotographer said:


> Other companies are gearing up for Photokina... Pentax and Sony have unleashed a barrage of new stuff ready for next week. Nikon have their D600... We have what, some weak rumours.... At this stage I am starting to think Canon won't announce anything (i hope i am wrong)....


----------



## bp (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh, the drama of first world problems. Go take some pictures.


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 12, 2012)

Sony ... 3 new products ... 
* A99 ... a dumb bulky DSLR with a mirror permanently stuck in its lightpath 
* RX1 ... a dumb tiny FF-sensor with only one focal length to serve it
* NEX-6 .. really smart compact APS-CSC - exactly, what the EOS-M should have been: built-in viewfinder, built in flash, built in WiFi ... 

Only the NEX-6 will really hit Canon 

Luckily for Canon and for reasons totally unknown, Sony decided to announce 2 epic fails ... A99 and RX-1 rather than a game-changing, compact NEX-9 ... with FF sensor, viewfinder and lens mount ... at a decent price ... say USD 1999,-


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 12, 2012)

AvTvM said:


> Sony ... 3 new products ...
> * A99 ... a dumb bulky DSLR with a mirror permanently stuck in its lightpath
> * RX1 ... a dumb tiny FF-sensor with only one focal length to serve it
> * NEX-6 .. really smart compact APS-CSC - exactly, what the EOS-M should have been: built-in viewfinder, built in flash, built in WiFi ...
> ...


 
Sony is not noted for exactly hitting the mark. Even if they did, would they support it after two years?


----------



## preppyak (Sep 12, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sony is not noted for exactly hitting the mark. Even if they did, would they support it after two years?


Yeah, the A99 is just bizarre. It's not gonna steal users from the 5dIII or D800, because the price is too high. And you can get the same sensor for much cheaper in the D600. And after how they botched the A77 release, I can only imagine how the A99 will go.

I think mirrorless is the only thing really keeping them going...so it'll make sense if they get an NEX-9 out there, but, I'm surprised they haven't already. At least they finally announced a bunch of new E-mount lenses, so they can pretend to have a lens lineup there


----------



## vlim (Sep 13, 2012)

we're talking a lot about the difference of prices between Canon and Nikon... here in France in can buy a 5D mark III body for 2992 € or a D800 for 2716 € (Prices FNAC with member card).

that's not the huge gap we're talking about a few months ago.

make your choice guys


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 13, 2012)

They're coming and someone with more time than me could go back to previous years to see how many days out and such they usually announce prior to Photokina. Just keep checking dpreview.com at midnight Eastern till then. Besides, a couple of others haven't announced yet, either. Panasonic? Samsung? Others?

The real question is, why is this site so quiet? Canon seems to be getting a lot better at keeping secrets.


----------



## JBL (Sep 14, 2012)

mackguyver said:


> The real question is, why is this site so quiet? Canon seems to be getting a lot better at keeping secrets.



Looks like a G15 leak just landed at CPW: http://www.canonpricewatch.com/


----------

